# NYPD Exam



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

For your information, I just heard about NYPD free walk-in exam being held Nov. 20 on UMASS at 11:00A.M. Mc Cormack Building.


----------



## jyanis (Jul 23, 2004)

Yep...UMass Boston. Free, but be there by 11:00AM...at least that is what the radio commercial says.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Wow, they haven't held an exam up this way in a while. Good to know.


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

for any potential NYPD recruits. I went through the process for them a couple of years ago. Make sure you have a NYS license a month before the academy is scheduled to start. You will also be notifed the Friday before the Academy Starts as to where and when to report the following monday morning. Any questions feel free to do a search on the board or pm me


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

I heard they plan on hiring thousands in the next 2 years. I'll be there taking the exam. Why wait here in MA when you can get your foot in the door with NYPD. At least this will get you experience and if you don't like NYPD after your 2 year probation, then transfer someplace else in the state or country. Now at least you have sworn LEO experience from NYPD, which would enhance your chances to get on to a department of your choice. NYPD is far from my first choice but I see it as a great opportunity that will lead to better opportunities in the future.


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

i took the exam last month. it was pretty easy and i figure they are gonna be hiring so many guys. the process i heard is a little wierd and you may end up walking the beat in god only knows where but its better than hanging around in mass "waiting," to hop on somewhere which may never even happen. worse comes to worse, thats why god made lateral transfers


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

BartA1 also forgot to mention (or may not have known) you will need about $1300 to $1600 to pay for all your shirts and equipment up front. Your uniform check will be $1000 taxed, and also prorated so therefore will not be $1000 and it comes once a year in Dec. So start saving and never mind the cost of living!!!!

Yes, it is a solid stepping stone as long as you don't get jammed up waiting to end your probation which is more than 2 years. Also i'd wait the results of the next contract settlement which should come early Jan, before anyone fully commits to going through the hiring proccess. If anyone would like some advise on how to make a temporary assingment w/ the NYPD work for you please contact me.

*Keep in mind this test used to be a $50 test and only given in NYC just over four years ago, there is a good reason why it's free now and why they need so many cops!!!*


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

MasstoNY,
I not looking for a job as I work full time for a Mass civil service community but I am
curious. Does NYPD suck that bad that they have to go to other states and offer the exam free of charge.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2004)

The exam at UMASS is it the sameone that NYPD is having in FEB in New York City. I am just curious this is the hiring exam right? Also does anyone know how long there acadmey is? Any more details on the UMASS exam please let me know I was going to take the test in NYC in Feb but if it is coming here thats a lot better tehn having to go there. Also Do you have to pre-register for the UMASS exam? Any info let me know...Thanks so much....


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Billy, 
Go to the NYPD website. Most of your questions could probably be answered there.


----------



## masstony (Jun 24, 2002)

Seabass, to answer your question, yes it does. Cops are leaving the job in droves.


----------



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

Billy5715 @ Thu 11 Nov said:


> The exam at UMASS is it the sameone that NYPD is having in FEB in New York City. I am just curious this is the hiring exam right? Also does anyone know how long there acadmey is? Any more details on the UMASS exam please let me know I was going to take the test in NYC in Feb but if it is coming here thats a lot better tehn having to go there. Also Do you have to pre-register for the UMASS exam? Any info let me know...Thanks so much....


Yes, this exam is hiring. Every exam they give, whether you go to NY or take it here is the same thing. Going to NY is not going to give you an advantage over taking the exam here. The sooner you take the test the faster the process begins and you could get into the July 05 class. Every exam NYPD gives has a number which means the sooner you take the test the quicker your exam number will be submitted for selection. From what NYPD told me they hire twice a year, in Jan and July. The academy is 6 months+ long. No, you don't have to pre register, just show up early to get a seat.

*SEABASS* - I know guys that say NYPD is great. Yes, its a big city which means you are just a number until you gain some rank but the room for advancement is never ending. In a smaller civil service town/city you don't have the opportunity to advance your self into specialty units. NYPD has hundreds of special units, so I don't think you could ever get bored being a cop in NY. With NYC being a population of 8mil, you can never stop hiring. NYPD isn't for everyone, im just about finished college and have no commitments to stay here in MA and wait for a career. The pay is poor if you need to support anyone but your self. However, its all what you make of it. The overtime is non-stop so if you don't mind working then your pay can really add up.

Everyone is at a different point in there life. I wouldn't recommend moving a family to NY but if your young, single, and want a career in LEO or looking to get your foot in the door then NY would be a great place to start.


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

I took the test last month. was pretty easy. i called the recruit office and they told me that they would be hiring from my exam in july, so it is kind of a wait but (if it happen) gives me achance to raise some money. i agree with the last posting, its so hard to get a job iN mass and if ur young, dont mind moving (or being around yankee fans) and want some experience with LEO, seems like the best bet (unless u wanna move to florida or LA)


----------



## rpd1603 (May 31, 2004)

Just some more info on another Ny department that is hiring. Rochester PD is currently 43 officers short with over 200 eligible for retirement within the next year. The current contract is pretty good compared to most departments. We start at $34000.00 and the current max is $55000- $60000 (depending on college degrees), 95% of medical is paid by city, dental is ok, 20 year retirement at 50% pay and a deferred comp plan.... Former NYPD officer went through the academy with me and he said you can"t afford to live on your salary in NYC. A few more are trying to laterally transfer to RPD in the upcoming transfer class....... the test is coming up check out the website if you are interested.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

NYPD is awful. http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4865&highlight=


----------

